# "Bomber Command Memorial to be unveiled June 28" in U.K.



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2012)

> On June 28, an estimated 900 air force veterans from Canada, New Zealand, Australia, Great Britain and other nations will converge on Green Park in London, United Kingdom, for the dedication and unveiling of a striking memorial honouring the bravery and sacrifice of the 55,573 airmen who lost their lives while serving in Bomber Command during the Second World War.
> 
> Her Majesty, Queen Elizabeth II, will unveil the monument.
> 
> The Bomber Command Association (BCA) (UK) is organising the ceremony to dedicate the memorial to those who waged the strategic bombing campaign. Canada’s commitment to Bomber Command was 15 squadrons, with the No. 6 Bomber Group – a Canadian formation – flying more than 40,000 missions. In total more than 40,000 Canadians served in Royal Canadian Air Force or Royal Air Force squadrons with some 10,600 losing their lives. The Canadians were the second largest contingent of aircrews in Bomber Command ....


RCAF Info-machine, 14 Jun 12


----------



## mariomike (15 Jun 2012)

Bomber Command paid a terrible price. 
According to the Bomber Command Museum of Canada, "It is a loss rate comparable only to the worst slaughter of the First World War trenches. Only the Nazi U-Boat force suffered a higher casualty rate."

"In total, 17,100 Canadian aircrew served with the RAF's Bomber Command. Almost 11,000 of these died in combat or training...".
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/v2/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=6386


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2012)

Remembering Bomber Command in the House of Commons - this from former CF pilot MP Laurie Hawn (highlights mine):  





> Mr. Speaker, the early 1940s were dark days in England and in the rest of the free world. People were desperate for some good news and a feeling that freedom was fighting back against tyranny and oppression. Bomber Command became a ray of hope as the only way that the allies could take the fight to Nazi Germany. Canada's contributions were impressive and the stuff of legend, but the success of Bomber Command came at a terrible cost. Out of 125,000 aircrew who served, over 55,000 were killed, including over 10,000 Canadians. This is a debt that can never be repaid but it is a debt that can never be forgotten. *In an act of political correctness in 1945, Bomber Command was left off the list of organizations that were officially recognized for the role it played in the allied victory. This oversight is finally being corrected 67 years later. The new Bomber Command memorial will be unveiled in London on June 28 by Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II in the presence of 42 Canadian Bomber Command veterans.* The Bomber Command memorial will form a physical and emotional link to our past. We will remember its members' dedication to the values of freedom and democracy and we will remember their sacrifice. At the going down of the sun and in the morning, we will remember them.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2012)

"RAF Bomber Command Memorial: After 67 years, the sacrifice of 55,000 airmen is honoured":
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/raf-bomber-command/9362304/RAF-Bomber-Command-Memorial-After-67-years-the-sacrifice-of-55000-airmen-is-honoured.html


----------

